# Happy Birthday Dalbi



## Paule (17 März 2011)

Hallo Dalbi,
ich wünsche Dir alles Gute zu Deinem Geburtstag.:sm20:

Hoffentlich können wir auf dem Forumstreffen darauf anstoßen.
:sm24::sm24::sm24::sm24::sm24::sm24::sm24:


----------



## Kai (17 März 2011)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag.

:sm20:

Gruß Kai


----------



## Gerhard K (17 März 2011)

Von mir auch alles Gute zum Burtseltag.
:sm20:


----------



## rostiger Nagel (17 März 2011)

Hallo Daniel,
ich wünsche dir zu deinem Geburtstag alles Gute :sm20:

gruß helmut


----------



## Lipperlandstern (17 März 2011)

Auch von mir einen Herzlichen Glückwunsch und Alles Gute !!!!!

:sm20::sm20::sm20::sm20::sm20:


----------



## Homer79 (17 März 2011)

...ich wünsch Dir auch alles gute zu Deinem Ehrentag...:-D

:sm24: ........ :sm20: ....... :sm24:


----------



## Rainer Hönle (17 März 2011)

Hallo Daniel,
auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag.


----------



## RGerlach (17 März 2011)

Hallo Dalbi,


alles Gute zum Geburtstag und eine schöne Feier.

:sm20::sm24::sm20::sm24::sm20:


Grüße

Ralph


----------



## marlob (17 März 2011)

Von mir auch alles Gute zum Geburtstag


----------



## Nordischerjung (17 März 2011)

Von mir auch Herzlichen Glückwunsch 

Und viel Spass beim:sm19: aber nicht zuviel, sonst :s2::sm12:


----------



## Verpolt (17 März 2011)

Auch von mir "Alles Gute zum Geburtstag" 

:sm24:     :sm20:     :s4:     :s2:


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (17 März 2011)

Von mir ebenfalls alles Gute... Feier schön!!!


----------



## Larry Laffer (17 März 2011)

Hallo Daniel,
auch von mir ein herzliches :sm20: und Alles Gute !


----------



## Jens_Ohm (17 März 2011)

herzlichen Glückwusch und eine tolle Feier
wünscht Dir der Jens


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (17 März 2011)

jo dann auch von mir alles gute

und viel spass bei der party mit den willigen studentinen im wohn heim


----------



## Ralle (17 März 2011)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag, auch von mir!


----------



## bike (17 März 2011)

Alles gute zum Geburtstag und viel Glück und Erfolg im neuen Lebensjahr wünsche ich dir.


bike


----------



## Tommi (17 März 2011)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag uns alles Gute...

Tommi


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (17 März 2011)

Hi Daniel

Von mir talürnich auch:
Herzlichen Glühstrumpf zum Burzldag!
Und trinke nur soviel, wie mit gewalt rein geht!

Gruß
Timo


----------



## MW (17 März 2011)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag Dalbi !!!


----------



## Tomcat69 (17 März 2011)

Auch von mir alles Gute!

Und grüß mir die Stöpselgasse.


----------



## Bernard (17 März 2011)

*Dalbi hat Geburtstag*

Alles gute zum Geburtstag,aus dem Norden der Republik, 

wünscht dir Bernard


:sm19::sm20::sm2:


----------



## diabolo150973 (17 März 2011)

Hallo Daniel,

ich wünsche Dir auch alles Gute zum Geburtstag!!!
Feier schön und sauf nicht so viel. Nicht, dass Du wieder eine
große Bühnenkarriere anfangen willst!!! 

Gruß,

dia


----------



## Jan (17 März 2011)

*Alles Gute*

Auch von mir alles Gute.

Ich hoffe du feierst noch schön.

:sm20:


----------



## Matze001 (17 März 2011)

Auch von mir alles Gute nach Nürnberg!

Grüße aus der Schweiz

Marcel


----------



## jabba (18 März 2011)

Hallo Dalbi,


auch von nachträglich einen herzlichen Glückwunsch.

:sm20:


----------



## Mordor_FRI (18 März 2011)

Alles Gute Nachträglich


----------



## Friedrich-Alexander (18 März 2011)

*Glückwunsch!*

Hi Daniel,

jetzt hätte ich es fast übersehen: Du hattest ja gestern Geburtstag!
Herzlichen Glückwunsch nachträglich!
Ich hoffe im Herbst klappts wieder mit dem Treffen am Forumsstammtisch in Nürnberg (SPS-Messe Dienstag abend).

Gruß FA


----------



## HaDi (18 März 2011)

:sm20:

Alles Gute nachträglich von HaDi


----------



## dalbi (18 März 2011)

Hi,

vielen Dank an alle für die Glückwünsche.

Gruss Daniel


----------

